# Weather proofing stock trailer



## KBA6 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm sure this has been discussed, but when I search the forum, nothing is coming up (either through site error or user error) ... so I'll just post here. 

I have a 3 horse stock trailer and I want to weatherproof it for the winter. I've been told to get plexiglass, but my tailer doesn't have any tracks to slide it in the open grate at head level. 

Plus I suppose there is nothing I can do about the large gap above the back door...

I've never pulled horses in the winter, but I plan to this winter for trail rides and arena work. 

I would love to any links, information, ideas all you bright and wonderful people have!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I usually just leave it open, and our winters are much colder than yours. Blanket if your horses lack a winter coat or are sweaty when hauling home.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a 2 horse bumper pull with open slats instead of windows. Also couldn't put in Plexiglas as there is no where to slide it in. I ended up buying sheet metal and cutting it to fit the openings on the sides and screwed it in place. I only hauled like that one year as I think the noise it generated with the wind was more annoying than the cold air to my mare. Now that I am not hauling out to lessons I just put the metal up in the winter to keep the rain, sleet and ice out (will likely leave it up this spring until the rains leave.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Our bumper pull (the trailer we generally use in winter) is a stock trailer with open slats. I close the face vents in the winter and blanket if it's really cold and never have problems. You should be fine!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a brush beater trailer so it is slatted down to the fenders and no tack room. In the winter, depending on how cold it is and how far I have to go, I saddle at home and throw an oversized turnout over the top of my saddled horse. It keeps my horses warm and my saddle dry.

I also ordered winter sides which are canvas tarps you lace onto the sides of slatted trailers. Even with my winter tarps it won't be as closed up as your trailer so echoing others, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

